
Flight Attendant in Coma After Contracting Measles Flight from NYC to Tel Aviv - pseudolus
http://gothamist.com/2019/04/18/israeli_flight_attendant_comatose_a.php
======
ordinaryradical
I’m not one for authoritarian solutions, but the idea that you can get flights
like anyone else regardless of whether or not you have chosen to make yourself
at risk to serious diseases seems crazy to me.

I’m on a plane right now with an infant who is not old enough to be inoculated
against measles. Something has to change about how we handle these people as a
society.

------
munchbunny
Vaccinations are one of the areas where I consistently fail to find any
sympathy for the other side (people against vaccinations). There are real
reasons why you should not vaccinate specific people, but I've never run into
an anti-vaxxer who was a real exception.

At this point I strongly believe that religious and personal belief exemptions
should simply not be accepted, in the same way that red lights aren't optional
for drivers.

